# carpenter bees



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Well today it's in the high 70s yeah I know you guys in the teens and below hate me any way the carpenter bees are out they are a pain but they are how I learned to hit a base ball and shoot moving target's and today while shooting I had a few out buzzing about so guess what moving target's


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

By the way head shot 15 feet marble no I did not eat it


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

d#mn ghost even the bees aren't safe when your around


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Hey already got smoked.


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Hey man that is good shooting.


----------



## JTslinger (Jan 26, 2015)

Great shooting man.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

awesome shooting my friend~AKAoldmiser


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

WAIT!!!!!! You didn't eat him, you smoked him? :screwy:


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Smoked him with a marble.


----------



## PeterW (Nov 29, 2014)

Dang, ghost! That is some incredible shooting!


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I use to always shoot them with an airsoft gun but now I have to try a slingshot


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

Carpenter bees almost ruined a redwood deck of mine when I lived in USA. They are said to pack a heck of a sing too.

Nice weekend 'hunting'!

CHUCK


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Susi said:


> Carpenter bees almost ruined a redwood deck of mine when I lived in USA. They are said to pack a heck of a sing too.
> Nice weekend 'hunting'!
> CHUCK


they do have a bad sting but will not come after you like yellow jackets or wasp will sting you if you grab a hold of them.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Excellent practice ... As a lad, I used to shoot grasshoppers while walking through the fields on the farm.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## NKlamerus (Jan 17, 2015)

That is incredible!

Don't worry about the 70s thing, it's 70 here too


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Your in fla too


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

That's some good shooting. I went through a lot of marbles this weekend trying to shoot a can in the air. It's sure a lot of fun.

Njones


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

Nice shooting. You may want to keep a can of starting fluid handy if they swarm or you disturb the hive. They'll die before they hit the ground.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Way to go


----------



## Aefr (Jul 20, 2014)

Sweet.


----------



## Blade (Jun 5, 2014)

Good shooting!
Im not on that level with a slingshot but in the summers ill leave out a pop can and before long bees will be around, I take em out with a pellet gun.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

Good shot !
These are the ones that dig tunnels in trees ?


----------



## Lee Silva (Feb 9, 2013)

15'!!! That's really good, Ghost! Really dang good!!!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

zippo said:


> Good shot !
> These are the ones that dig tunnels in trees ?


yes they are.


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

We had thone in our house in New Mexico and they also swarmed over the sage bush floweres in the yard. Two pumps in the old Sheridan pellet gun "puffed" the nicely. I kept count,numbers person,and I shot over 600 of them in two summers and they went away from the wood beams in our house. Fun targets ,maybe nice for a BB shooter SS.


----------



## Nobodo (Nov 5, 2014)

great shooting, Ghost!
Do smoked carpenter bees smell like the wood they've been chewing?


----------



## J Stacy (Aug 7, 2014)

"Do smoked carpenter bees smell like the wood they've been chewing? 

"

I do not know but I am sure they are high in fiber!


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Shot a few more today 7 in all had fun seem like when I kill one another one took it's place.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Shot a few more today 7 in all had fun seem like when I kill one another one took it's place.


they come to the pheromones the other bee expels when it's in distress just like they do when they swarm


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

I tried to shoot some bees yesterday after thinking about this thread. Seems I need more practice. Lol.

Njones


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

Njones said:


> I tried to shoot some bees yesterday after thinking about this thread. Seems I need more practice. Lol.
> 
> Njones


they are quick little boogers aren't they


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

bigron said:


> Njones said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to shoot some bees yesterday after thinking about this thread. Seems I need more practice. Lol.
> ...


they sure are. It was fun trying anyway. I had marbles flying everywhere.

Njones


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

Njones said:


> I tried to shoot some bees yesterday after thinking about this thread. Seems I need more practice. Lol.
> Njones


 don't aim just watch the bee and shoot


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> Njones said:
> 
> 
> > I tried to shoot some bees yesterday after thinking about this thread. Seems I need more practice. Lol.
> ...


I do need to try again. I just got to where I can through a steel can up in the air and hit about half the time.

Njones


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Nothing like the sweet sound of a carpenter bee getting smacked by a baseball bat. My son was quite good at that particularly since the variety that love our pine trim would hover for a bit and give him a chance to get close enough to wack 'em across the yard.


----------



## nike (Oct 26, 2013)

In the process we hope to learn how the countryside and urban areas can be made more bee-friendly.


----------

